# Valentines Day



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK guys I had a call today from someone who wants alot of RED at dinner.....ideas...
small(10) sit down dinner party.
This is what I threw together:
Tomato Bisque with basil twists
Red pepper stuffed with garlic herb cheese and a basalmic drizzle
Chicken stuffed with smoked mozz and proscuitto marinara
pasta alfredo
Broccolini with lemon
Strawberry tart with nut crust and Grand Marnier Chantilly

or
non red but I like 
Pate with currants, grand marnier served with apple slices and croutons

Heart of Palm with shrimp with a Thousand Island dressing on baby greens...(haven't done that in years)

Veal Blanquette with carrots, pearl onions, haricot verte

bagette/plugra
Chocolate mousse in a chocolate shell


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My favorite shade of red is redcurrant puree. You could use it as a sauce, or use it to flavor a mousse, bavarian, fool, cheesecake, whatever. It's just a gorgeous color!

I sometimes bake flower petals into white tuiles, and they do retain their color. This is something I think I invented, let me know if you've seen it elsewhere. 

And this one I told capechef about. It is one of the coolest desserts I've see. It was at the Park Avenue Cafe (Dan Budd pastry chef). It was a chocolate cake, with red fruit leather. The cake was a cylinder, and the leather was rolled up into a cylinder, placed on top of the cake, with a candle in the center, glowing through the red of the leather. It was amazing. Great for a small party, and really festive for Valentines, with the flame!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Blood orange mousse in a passion fruit cup with a pomegranate sauce. Just pulled that out of my derriere







. warm lobster medallions with roast lobster butter and coral sauce?
Maybe over squid ink pasta for dramatics.
Momoregs leather production served with cherry/raspberry sorbet in a lace Florentine cookie cup (leather and lace)Yum
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lol you are hilarious!!!who says there is no humor in food. MOMO the flower petal is too coool...nope don't think I've seen it before.
I thought of lobster americane(it ws James'Beard book)
morel bisque with tarragon heart crisps
Asparagus with goat cheese souffle
the lobster 
bagette
chocolate puff with chambord chantilly and organic berries.

HMMMMM leather and lace
whips of string cheese with a suggestion of pomagranite dressing...on a soft bed of greens with a beeting heart

Satiny smooth heart of artichoke soup with 
cupids herb arrows

YOUR TURN

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 01-30-2001).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How about warm mini beet and goat cheese tartlets?
or peppered camembert and raspberry filo purses?
Or Stem strawberries hollowed out and piped with strawberry marscapone and dipped in chocolate.
Or heart shaped tuna carpaccio canapes with horseradish sauce and chive oil drizzle.
Ok who's next








cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Nella,

sounds good to me!!
I would eat every morsel








cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 01-30-2001).]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For an HD, a hollowed out radish, filled with blue cheese and frisee.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Radichio rolled around pancetta adn parmesan bread crumbs lightly sauteed...think it would turn brown?

I really like that mascarpone with strawberries in choc....guess their shelf life is negliable.
...truffle oil sexy not red....hmmmm
How about a ligonberry sauce with duck breast?

OYSTERS anyone??????

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 01-30-2001).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

shroomgirl, maybe dip the radicchio concoction in a light egg batter.It would definitely turn on you when heat is applied.
The berries you need to make the same day except for the stuffing
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

how about pink scallops from the puget sound napped with a beurre rouge
cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 01-31-2001).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Very Good Mark!!! Welcome to the fun.
Didn't dawn on me to use new potatoes....duh. how about the old

New potatoes with sour cream adn caviar as a passed hdo.
Possibly a decent red caviar? 

Beet soup....Borscht with a creme fraiche heart and dillweed heart biscuits.

oh I like this game.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

No comprend~ I got the buerre rouge but I don't understand the pink scallop JOKE???

Sensual descriptions help sell a dish.....don't get down and dirty but let the wit come forth.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

shroomgirl
the Puget sound is in the Seattle area.
It is famous for pink shell Bay scallops
They are very nice soft pink shell
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome Nutritionpost! Thanks for the post.

Well I ended up with

Cold puree of beet soup with creme fraise (heart if it is thick enough) and dillweed hear biscuits

Cornish game hens with ligonberry sauce
Wild rice
Cream spinach in a radicchio cup
rolls butter hearts

Raspberry tart (organic) with a grand Marnier chantilly cream and almond crust

It's ok I would have chosen a differen entree plate but hey it's what they wanted.

I also got a Mardi Gras sit down for 10...

Gumbo
shrimp and heart of palm remoulade
trout with crab and almonds in a lemon brown butter
spinach and artichokes
Baby potatoes
Crepes Fritzgerald....orange cream cheese filled with strawberry sauce

So that's what I'm doing but I'd still like to bounce Ideas off you guys.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

momoreg
What is red fruit leather?

New one to me

David


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Like a fruit roll-up. Fruit puree w/ 10% sugar. cook down to a thick sauce, spread on silpat, thin but not transparent, and dehydrate in a low oven 200 degrees, for about 2 hours. You can do wild stuff with it, and combine colors and flavors.


----------

